# Accounting course (HELP PLEASE)



## lu9 (Jul 15, 2015)

I hope someone out there can help me with my decision..

I've stayed in Australia for 2 years doing the following courses:

- General English (6 months)

- Diploma of Business (6 months) 

- Advanced Diploma of Management (6 months) 

Those together with my holidays counted 2 years of visa. 

I am now back to my country, however I left my australian boyfriend behind  we've been together for nearly one and a half years but we have never lived together, so we can't apply for the partner visa. We also don't wanna get married so soon, so we don't know what to do now. 

As a brazilian I can't get the working holiday visa, so I would need to go as a student. However I'm afraid since Australia is not making it easy for international students anymore.

My question is:
- is it a problem if I apply for another course (related to business, management, etc) in the same level as my previous one? I've got a friend who got a visa denied cause she had graduated from an university course and applied for a diploma one. The reason immigration gave her was that it was pointless to do a course of a level below what she has studied previously.

I've been thinking about applying for 2 years of Accounting (starting from Certificate III until Advanced Diploma) with Tafe. Would it sound too bad for immigration as I have already got an Advanced Diploma of Management? 
Is it also bad cause Accounting is in the SOL and it would sound like I'm trying to stay permanently or get the post study visa? 

I wanted to do an undergraduate course instead as I would be almost sure I would get the visa. But it would cost me $52k and I definitely don't have this much money. 

Has anyone out there done different courses with no problems? 

I could ask for my boss to write a letter for immigration telling them he thinks it would be good for my career and that he supports me and would have a job for me when I get back to Brazil. I've heard that proving you still have a reason to get back to your country helps. 

I don't wanna get a visa refused in my history cause I freak out just by thinking I can lose my boyfriend  

What should I do?  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## professions (Mar 29, 2016)

*Online Accounting Courses*

There are many Accounting Courses available.There you could learn business accounting. I would personally recommend this

FNS40615 Certificate IV in Accounting,
FNS50215 Diploma of Accounting,
FNS60215 Advanced Diploma of Accounting.


----------



## Piro (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi lu9, 

well doing another course is possible but as you have come to know that it needs to be upskilling, As you have said you already have a Adv Dip of Management. 

Do not choose a cert III course in Accounting. but a Cert IV maybe ok. To be honest I need to know more about you before I can tell you if it is a good idea. As Accounting is a different occupation. 

Meanwhile, You can do a Diploma in Higher education, which is 573 visa, and $52k is a lot, Bachelor Degrees start from $15k a year..


cheers Piro

(Education Agent in Melbourne)


----------

